# Insurance for test drives



## Inca (Mar 28, 2002)

I have a question which is two fold:

1) what do you guys generally do when selling a skyline and allowing people to test drive your car? Will you just not let them drive your car? Or will you let someone drive your car on third party cover with the risk of damage to your car :nervous:

2)my car currently has no insurance (it's in locked, alarmed garage and on SORN), but when I come to sell it, I don't want to shell out the £700 I've been quoted for a yrs insurance, does anyone know of a way to get short term (1 month -2 months) on an R32 GTR, just so I can sell the car? I looked at getting annual insurance and then cancelling it, but you get shafted big time, get about 50% back if you cancel after a couple of months!:chairshot


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

No test drive without full asking price in cash in my hand and proof that they have fully comp insurance for the car in their name....remember if you knowingly let someone drive your car with no insurance you are also liable for a fine etc if you get stopped.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

If you've got the cash in your hand surely third party cover would do for them?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you see they have fully comp you know they will get the cash back / car fixed if they damage / crash it...saves you having a fight at the side of the road when the person tries to "recover" the cash they just gave you as they know that they have a damaged car and no money...

Had a mate with a bike for sale in same situation.....


----------



## Inca (Mar 28, 2002)

for an unmodified/non import car it's easy for a potential buyer to get fully comp insurance, even for a day, is this possible for modded cars?

I guess I'm coming at this from two points of view, as my car has no insurance, I'd either like to get short term insurance to be able to show perspective buyers my car, or point people in the right direction to get a days cover should they want to come and test drive.

Anyone who has "average" fully comp insurance which covers driving other cars, would only cover the driving of my car 3rd party, (providing the car has insurance already, which it currently does not). So this is totally out of the question.

Guess I'll have to insure the car for a yr, and get raped by the insurance company when I cancel the insurance after a month or how ever long it takes to sell the car.


----------



## sarahlin (May 23, 2011)

*Insurance for test drives!!!*

The car you are using to take the test must have coverage, and you must have proof that it is insured...but its important to have insurance for test driving too...carinsurance1.co.uk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sarahlin said:


> The car you are using to take the test must have coverage, and you must have proof that it is insured...but its important to have insurance for test driving too...carinsurance1.co.uk


Sarah Coles, but by a different name, Welcome Back! You are this weeks early winner of the "stating the obvious" competition. Do you have any other top tips for us?


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

good tread....:thumbsup:

i am Italian and i have bought one Evo mr Fq in the north of UK, but the car is stop in garage, so i want open a short time insurance, but someone tell me that for the supercar and racecar is not possible make one of these short insurance....i will come in UK the 8 of August...
we know some particular company that i can call for make this insurance only for the test and travel?


so i have in italy my car that is a gtr33 very prepared and i search to know what is the best company for open one insurance for one year....

have you some advises for me?

teo


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

matteo306gti said:


> good tread....:thumbsup:
> 
> i am Italian and i have bought one Evo mr Fq in the north of UK, but the car is stop in garage, so i want open a short time insurance, but someone tell me that for the supercar and racecar is not possible make one of these short insurance....i will come in UK the 8 of August...
> we know some particular company that i can call for make this insurance only for the test and travel?
> ...


You'll find it very difficult to obtain cover in the UK. You'd be better off coming over with a trailer and putting the new car on this for the return journey. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## matteo306gti (Dec 31, 2010)

skyinsurance said:


> You'll find it very difficult to obtain cover in the UK. You'd be better off coming over with a trailer and putting the new car on this for the return journey.
> 
> Ollie
> Sky Insurance


Thanks mate.....
my problem is that the car is in the North of UK, and I would like to bring the car in Essex near London because i will leave the car at TRracing where Richard is building my new rb26 engine....

so i can send the trailer at TRracing and He can upload the car and the engine.....if not i have to send the trailer before in North Uk and than in London for upload the engine....and i think it s a problem....


so no one know some company that i can contact for this?....for me the short insurance it s good also for a month or 2 months....and one company for open a insurance for my gtr33 here in Italy(i have the uk plates)...??

thank you very much
regards
Matteo


----------



## kkr12 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, No test drive at all without cash in my hand and also a proof that they already have full insurance for the car in their name....Its like knowingly let someone drive your car with no insurance you will also be liable for a fine


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

I always had peopel confirm to me on an email they will be insured, and have cash in hand, which is then left at my house while they test drove it...

Can i guarantee everyone had insurance? No, but I know at least 1 did - he asked me to hold it while he had a drive!

However the difference is we are talking about a lot cheaper cars (Honda CRX, Ford Fiesta), not a fire-breathing GTR that wants to go fast.


----------

